# Wolves sign restricted free agent Greg Stiemsma to offer sheet



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> MINNEAPOLIS — Greg Stiemsma’s patience with the Minnesota Timberwolves appears to have paid off.
> 
> After waiting more than a week for the Timberwolves to finish their dalliance with Nicolas Batum, Stiemsma agreed to terms on an offer sheet with the Wolves on Saturday, his agent Mike Naiditch said.
> 
> ...


http://www.washingtonpost.com/sports/wizards/wolves-sign-restricted-free-agent-greg-stiemsma-to-offer-sheet/2012/07/21/gJQA5YCp0W_story.html


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

And the white get whiter.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Does it really matter black or white?


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Really like this move by the Wolves. He seems like he could be a really nice fit with Love at certain spots in games. I think this could work well if they wanted to get Derrick Williams more minutes at PF as well.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

He'll be a good backup for Pekovic. If you're starting Kevin Love then you need some big centers who can bang bodies inside and protect the rim. Stiemsma's two best skills are gooning it up and blocking shots, and he can even finish some lobs to the rim, so I like the fit.


----------

